# 476 Visa processing time



## Rj1997

I lodged subclass 476 visa application on October.. in January they asked me reupload two documents and I did .. how long it will take to deliver visa to me..


----------



## conwayc

Rj1997 said:


> I lodged subclass 476 visa application on October.. in January they asked me reupload two documents and I did .. how long it will take to deliver visa to me..


Probably around 12 days. 
Check here for the timeline of others 476 applicants.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1aXMskDMdmsoj60XGc9ZOGvejZZUGvZLbknzVq_AA9ms/edit#gid=1156124946


----------



## Sreeja

Rj1997 said:


> I lodged subclass 476 visa application on October.. in January they asked me reupload two documents and I did .. how long it will take to deliver visa to me..


You will get it soon. 
I lodged my subclass 476 visa on 1st Feb 2018
All I can see on immi account status is 'Received'
Good Luck.


----------



## sagar121994

*Update on processing time.*

Hi,

I have submitted my 476 visa application on the 28th of April 2018 and have had no correspondence from the Australian High Commission as of now.

Just wondering if there's anyone out there in a similar situation?

Also, I have been to Australia earlier this year on a tourist visa (which is still valid until Dec. 2018). Would this make any difference in the visa processing time?

Thanks,
Sagar


----------



## Gill1231

Hi guys 
Anyone tell me processing time for 476 visaa


----------



## vimalsharmara

Hi mates, 

Am vimal Sharma, I've applied for subclass 476 and got my acknowledgement copy on 2nd july 2018, anyone suggest me to that, when can I expect my Visa to be grant.


----------



## aman96

sagar121994 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my 476 visa application on the 28th of April 2018 and have had no correspondence from the Australian High Commission as of now.
> 
> Just wondering if there's anyone out there in a similar situation?
> 
> Also, I have been to Australia earlier this year on a tourist visa (which is still valid until Dec. 2018). Would this make any difference in the visa processing time?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sagar


What is the status of your application now?is it processed?


----------



## sagar121994

aman96 said:


> What is the status of your application now?is it processed?


Nothing yet mate, my immi account still shows 'Received'. I don't know what to expect anymore!

How about you, any news?


----------



## aman96

sagar121994 said:


> aman96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the status of your application now?is it processed?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing yet mate, my immi account still shows 'Received'. I don't know what to expect anymore!
> 
> How about you, any news?
Click to expand...

Nothing.. my account shows "received" too.. I think they are not processing Indians visas at this time as two of my friends also haven't got it too.. They have written in their policies that processing time depends upon the country you belong .


----------



## sagar121994

aman96 said:


> Nothing.. my account shows "received" too.. I think they are not processing Indians visas at this time as two of my friends also haven't got it too.. They have written in their policies that processing time depends upon the country you belong .


Perhaps - no one can say with certainty what the real reasons are, for this delay. Though, I've been advised that the yearly quote for skilled migration resets in July and thus they focus more on issuing those visas (subclass 189, 190, etc.) in July and August.

Either way, keep us posted on any updates.


----------



## sagar121994

aman96 said:


> Nothing.. my account shows "received" too.. I think they are not processing Indians visas at this time as two of my friends also haven't got it too.. They have written in their policies that processing time depends upon the country you belong .


Hey mate, any news yet?


----------



## aman96

Yes two of my friends got their visas recently. One in 110 days and other one in 125.


----------



## sagar121994

Good to know Aman. Maybe obvious but, are they both from India? And did they apply at the same time as you?


----------



## aman96

sagar121994 said:


> Good to know Aman. Maybe obvious but, are they both from India? And did they apply at the same time as you?


Yes,both from India.They applied about a month before me.


----------



## sagar121994

Oh I see. Let's keep our fingers crossed then!


----------



## aman96

Haha! yes !


----------



## sanjay92

Hi,

I have applied for 476 visa on June 1, 2018. The case officer had requested for additional documents (Form 1221 and CV) on August 16, 2018. Can anyone tell how much time will it take approximately to get any response from them? 

Thank You
Sanjay


----------



## Saideep

sanjay92 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 476 visa on June 1, 2018. The case officer had requested for additional documents (Form 1221 and CV) on August 16, 2018. Can anyone tell how much time will it take approximately to get any response from them?
> 
> Thank You
> Sanjay


Hello sanjay , good to hear that u got a contact from CO. I hope u vl get ur grant in two weeks. U r from which country?


----------



## sanjay92

Saideep said:


> Hello sanjay , good to hear that u got a contact from CO. I hope u vl get ur grant in two weeks. U r from which country?


Hi Saideep,

Thanks mate. I m from India and I m UAE resident. I applied for this visa from UAE.


----------



## aman96

sagar121994 said:


> Oh I see. Let's keep our fingers crossed then!


Any news regarding your visa?


----------



## sagar121994

aman96 said:


> Any news regarding your visa?


Nothing yet whatsoever mate. How about you? By the way, I'm hearing that people who've applied during first or second week of April are getting invited!


----------



## aman96

Nothing. It's been more than 127 days now.I don't know what's going on.


----------



## aman96

sagar121994 said:


> Nothing yet whatsoever mate. How about you? By the way, I'm hearing that people who've applied during first or second week of April are getting invited!


Any update now?


----------



## Ashish3799

Hi there.. I had also applied for the VISA 476 on 28th April, 2018 and till now I've been waiting, with no update on my VISA application... My immi account is showing Visa application status as received. How long do we have to wait for any update.. It's the 5th month going on now.. Two of my classmates had got their Visa in August 2018, they had applied one month prior to me in March 2018. Therefore, can I expect my to be granted in the month of September ??


----------



## aman96

Ashish3799 said:


> Hi there.. I had also applied for the VISA 476 on 28th April, 2018 and till now I've been waiting, with no update on my VISA application... My immi account is showing Visa application status as received. How long do we have to wait for any update.. It's the 5th month going on now.. Two of my classmates had got their Visa in August 2018, they had applied one month prior to me in March 2018. Therefore, can I expect my to be granted in the month of September ??


I have the same story.. applied on 30th april.. no update... My friend who applied in march got his visa on 3rd August. So the processing time is increasing monthly i guess..


----------



## sagar121994

aman96 said:


> Any update now?


Aman, Nothing yet bro. I'm desperately waiting for something to happen in either this week or the next. Just out of curiosity, have you got a BUPA health insurance? If yes, what did you put as the start date?


----------



## sagar121994

Ashish3799 said:


> Hi there.. I had also applied for the VISA 476 on 28th April, 2018 and till now I've been waiting, with no update on my VISA application... My immi account is showing Visa application status as received. How long do we have to wait for any update.. It's the 5th month going on now.. Two of my classmates had got their Visa in August 2018, they had applied one month prior to me in March 2018. Therefore, can I expect my to be granted in the month of September ??


Hey Ashish! Don't know if you've read but, I too have applied on the same date as you. I'm expecting something to happen in the month of September (hopefully).

Have you submitted all the required documents with you application (like PCC, form 80, etc.)? Or did you submit a few of them at a later date? Only asking this since, I had recently called the department of Home Affairs in ACT and they mentioned that submitting any document at a later date might cause slight delays in the processing of the application.


----------



## aman96

sagar121994 said:


> Aman, Nothing yet bro. I'm desperately waiting for something to happen in either this week or the next. Just out of curiosity, have you got a BUPA health insurance? If yes, what did you put as the start date?


No,I dont have any health insurance.What else did the department said related to your query?


----------



## Shalingboy

*Visa processing time 476*

Hello everyone i am happy to see all conversations regarding visa updates its very convenient way to get proper details from different people........i had applied my visa in the month of may 23rd the same result im getting application received......can anybody suggest me when can we expect visa as per your opinions.


----------



## Shalingboy

*Ashish3799*

Hey ashish aman and sagar please let me know once you received visa


----------



## aman96

Shalingboy said:


> Hey ashish aman and sagar please let me know once you received visa


Will update ASAP after receiving visa. You can also enter your details in this list - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1aXMskDMdmsoj60XGc9ZOGvejZZUGvZLbknzVq_AA9ms/


----------



## sagar121994

aman96 said:


> No,I dont have any health insurance.What else did the department said related to your query?


They didn't give me any substantial information and were very diplomatic. They did mention about document verification checks however and said how they're being conducted on every single application.

I seriously hope to get an update from themselves by this week as I'm wasting a lot of time waiting for this visa to happen!


----------



## sagar121994

Shalingboy said:


> Hello everyone i am happy to see all conversations regarding visa updates its very convenient way to get proper details from different people........i had applied my visa in the month of may 23rd the same result im getting application received......can anybody suggest me when can we expect visa as per your opinions.


Hey mate! It's good to see more people positing their stories and updates in general. Having said that, there's still not much reliable information out there as to why most applications are being delayed.

Several stories have been doing their rounds on FB, etc. about how Indian applicants are being kept on hold. I don't think there's much relevance in these stories however, since I haven't had any update myself, I'm starting to get a bit anxious about this whole situation now.

Let me know what you think. Also keep us posted of any updates on your application!


----------



## Shalingboy

Hey buddy thanks for the information well its only matter of patience we dont have any other option also.......sure ill update everything regarding my status it will convenient to all users who are worried about process.


----------



## Ashish3799

Sorry for late reply... Yes I had submitted one of my documents i.e. PCC on 25th May, 2018 .. so I think that must be a reason for so much delay.


----------



## Shalingboy

Thats great buddy finally you have done with all documents as per their requirements no need to worry regarding from your side......keep patience you will be granted soon just update regarding things happen.
I request everyone give thei updates whether its regarding documents or visa status.


----------



## Ashish3799

I'm getting this kind of message in my immi account whenever I login but there are no messages in my Visa application.. do I need to submit any of my documents again ? Or is it just a system error ???


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Ashish3799 said:


> I'm getting this kind of message in my immi account whenever I login but there are no messages in my Visa application.. do I need to submit any of my documents again ? Or is it just a system error ???


Everyone will get those initial messages about errors in immi. Just read it and move on.

It's just saying that you might still see the action required notification but it's safe to ignore if you've already submitted them. Clearly an immi error.


----------



## Mejo

Guys, what is the main reason for this delay for visa 476 ?


----------



## Shalingboy

Might be it depends on country........hope for the best keep updating once you get visa granted.


----------



## Ashish3799

It's been 5 months since I applied the visa but no update yet... Where can I enquire ?? Should I contact Australian Embassy ??


----------



## Shalingboy

From where did you applied let me know your place.


----------



## Ateeq

I finished uploading my last document on july.. My visa status is still Received. Any one who has been granted a visa, Does the status on immi account directly changes to granted from received or it changes to processing from received 1st and then Granted??


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Ateeq said:


> I applied my visa on 6 june and finished uploading my last document on 11 july.. My visa status is still Received. Any one who has been granted a visa, Does the status on immi account directly changes to granted from received or it changes to processing from received 1st and then Granted??


I don't pay any mind to the statuses. Mine stayed at received for the longest then I had a grant one day and it changed to finalized. It may have changed to something else the hours before they granted it but I'm not in immi watching my status all day so couldn't tell you. Others get a status change to further assessment and don't get a grant for months.

So there's not much a status can tell you anyway.


----------



## Ashish3799

I had applied for the Visa on my own... My application date is 28th April,2018 and last document was uploaded on 25th may..


----------



## Saideep

Ateeq said:


> I applied my visa on 6 june and finished uploading my last document on 11 july.. My visa status is still Received. Any one who has been granted a visa, Does the status on immi account directly changes to granted from received or it changes to processing from received 1st and then Granted??


Hello Ateeq

From which country u applied for this visa?


----------



## Ateeq

Saideep said:


> Hello Ateeq
> 
> From which country u applied for this visa?


I applied from Pakistan. A friend of mine applied on 25th of May and granted visa on 7th August. I think uploading of documents also matters in visa proscessing.


----------



## Ashish3799

Yesterday one of my friends received his Visa. He had applied on 19th April . Hoping we all too receive it soon.
He said perhaps now they've started granting visas again and we should be just little bit more patient. Expecting to recieve mine in coming weeks.


----------



## Ateeq

Ashish3799 said:


> Yesterday one of my friends received his Visa. He had applied along with me with a gap of I guess 1 or 2 days. Probably he had applied on 29th April . Hoping we all too receive it soon.


InshaAllah


----------



## Saideep

Ashish3799 said:


> Yesterday one of my friends received his Visa. He had applied on 19th April . Hoping we all too receive it soon.
> He said perhaps now they've started granting visas again and we should be just little bit more patient. Expecting to recieve mine in coming weeks.


Hello Ashish

Do ur friend got direct grant or CO contact? And You are form which country!


----------



## Shalingboy

Yeah its all about patience......need not worry all will get positive results keep trust in almighty and try to update all details regarding process.


----------



## Saideep

Any recent grants from India?


----------



## Ashish3799

Hi Saideep 
I'm from Punjab,India . My friend who received his Visa had directly got it without them asking for any documents.
He said that if we've provided them all the documents before they ask us irrespective of the fact whether we've uploaded all at once or over a period of days, then no need to worry ,sooner or later we'll get it.


----------



## Shalingboy

Ashish let us know the friend of yours who granted visa belong to which country.


----------



## Ashish3799

Shalingboy said:


> Ashish let us know the friend of yours who granted visa belong to which country.


My friend is also from India. He was my classmate during graduation.


----------



## Shalingboy

Thats great ashish.......well let me know once you get visa hope will all get by this month


----------



## Saideep

Ashish3799 said:


> Hi Saideep
> I'm from Punjab,India . My friend who received his Visa had directly got it without them asking for any documents.
> He said that if we've provided them all the documents before they ask us irrespective of the fact whether we've uploaded all at once or over a period of days, then no need to worry ,sooner or later we'll get it.


Thankyou Ashish...hope u vl get ur grant soon..!


----------



## Shalingboy

Hello saideep.......when did you applied?


----------



## Saideep

Shalingboy said:


> Hello saideep.......when did you applied?


Hello mate

I applied on july 10th...nd u?


----------



## Shalingboy

Okie.......whats your status?
I applied on 2nd june


----------



## Saideep

Shalingboy said:


> Okie.......whats your status?
> I applied on 2nd june


I think Status can't change anything....my status is Received..! Your form which country?


----------



## Shalingboy

Yeah exactly......i am from india and u?


----------



## Shalingboy

You apllied alone or along with any friends?


----------



## Saideep

Shalingboy said:


> You apllied alone or along with any friends?


Iam from India..!
Me nd my frnd applied on same day.


----------



## Shalingboy

Thats great saideep.......so your friend got visa?


----------



## Saideep

Shalingboy said:


> Thats great saideep.......so your friend got visa?


No we are just waiting...i hope v vl get our grant in December.!


----------



## Shalingboy

Best of luck


----------



## sagar121994

Hey Aman, Ashish!

Any news regarding your applications guys? I'm fed up with how lethargic this whole thing has turned out to be.


----------



## Shalingboy

Hello sagar........what about your status when did you applied and from which country.


----------



## sagar121994

Shalingboy said:


> Hello sagar........what about your status when did you applied and from which country.


Hey mate! I'm from India and have applied in the last week of April this year. The status is 'received' since the beginning.

How about you, where are you from? When did you apply?


----------



## Shalingboy

I applied in the last week of may my status is also received till now........i am from india too hope will get our visa this month.


----------



## sagar121994

Shalingboy said:


> I applied in the last week of may my status is also received till now........i am from india too hope will get our visa this month.


Yes mate, hopefully! &#129310;


----------



## Saideep

Any grants??

What about you Ashish did you get your grant?


----------



## Shalingboy

Guys let us know each other if anyone granted with visa.


----------



## Ashish3799

Saideep said:


> Any grants??
> 
> What about you Ashish did you get your grant?


NO buddy..! No grant yet... i'm hoping that i will get it in this month..


----------



## Shankar.kshetri17

hi guys, m new here and im from Nepal. My querry is, How long does it take to grant subsequent entrant visa-500. Medical and biometrics done. Please help. ]


----------



## Shalingboy

@ashish......we have the same time period mate hoping for this month me too almost process time completed 4months now 5ft started.


----------



## Umairuzi

I have applied for visa 476 on 24th july 2018 . And still there is no update . Medical examination was done on 2nd August. Status reads as Received & all documents have been submitted . Can someone explain me about the Federal police check and insurance


----------



## Shalingboy

@umairuzi........hello mate good to see you here well now a days they are normally taking time for granting visa minimum 5months so just keep patience and get updates from here.
Have you subitted PCC?


----------



## Umairuzi

Bro I haven’t submitted pcc . How to do it . How much does it cost ?


----------



## Umairuzi

Shalingboy said:


> @umairuzi........hello mate good to see you here well now a days they are normally taking time for granting visa minimum 5months so just keep patience and get updates from here.
> Have you subitted PCC?


hello ... i haven't applied for the australian police check{( AFP national police check/PCC )} BUT i have submitted a Police clearance certificate from Pakistan and i have never been to australia .. should i apply for PCC/AFP whatever ..plz help me out mate


----------



## Shalingboy

If PCC already submitted by you then no worries just keep patience you will be granted soon because there are N number of applicants who applied waiting since more than 5months........


----------



## Hannah404

Hey guys , I applied for my visa subclass 476 on 18th of May 2018( 5 months completed today ) . Until now the status still says received. I am getting quite worried since its taking forever ! I applied from India. I have friends who applied from Saudi Arabia and Malaysia and they have received their visas within 3 months. Reading the posts on this forum sure does tell me that it is taking longer for some people more than others. Did any one get their grant recently after an enormous waiting time ?


----------



## Ateeq

Hannah404 said:


> Hey guys , I applied for my visa subclass 476 on 18th of May 2018( 5 months completed today ) . Until now the status still says received. I am getting quite worried since its taking forever ! I applied from India. I have friends who applied from Saudi Arabia and Malaysia and they have received their visas within 3 months. Reading the posts on this forum sure does tell me that it is taking longer for some people more than others. Did any one get their grant recently after an enormous waiting time ?[]
> 
> Yeah a friend of mine got his visa within two and a half months and we had almost applied on same day. Don't know whats taking that long. May be its just luck. But dont worry you will get it sooner or later and have patience or contact your Australian high commision in India and check the status of your VisA. I hope we all get it soon.


----------



## Ateeq

The processing time has also been increased from 5 to 6 months. So hope for the better


----------



## Hannah404

Ateeq said:


> Hannah404 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys , I applied for my visa subclass 476 on 18th of May 2018( 5 months completed today ) . Until now the status still says received. I am getting quite worried since its taking forever ! I applied from India. I have friends who applied from Saudi Arabia and Malaysia and they have received their visas within 3 months. Reading the posts on this forum sure does tell me that it is taking longer for some people more than others. Did any one get their grant recently after an enormous waiting time ?[]
> 
> Yeah a friend of mine got his visa within two and a half months and we had almost applied on same day. Don't know whats taking that long. May be its just luck. But dont worry you will get it sooner or later and have patience or contact your Australian high commision in India and check the status of your VisA. I hope we all get it soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes . It might just be luck . But inshaAllah hoping for the best. Have you received yours yet ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Shalingboy

In shaaa allah......we all are on same track may be they have some time period for granting visa so we must be surely getting in shaa allah this month or next hope for best keep updating details so we can easily getto know all stuffs.


----------



## Shalingboy

Ateeq......hell mate from where did you got the information regarding time increases from 5 to 6.


----------



## Saideep

Shalingboy said:


> Ateeq......hell mate from where did you got the information regarding time increases from 5 to 6.


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/476-#tab-content-0


----------



## Hannah404

Shalingboy said:


> In shaaa allah......we all are on same track may be they have some time period for granting visa so we must be surely getting in shaa allah this month or next hope for best keep updating details so we can easily getto know all stuffs.


Will surely keep you guys posted !


----------



## Shalingboy

Any grants or updates?who applied from april.
@ashish
@sagar
@ateeq


----------



## Shalingboy

Any grants?


----------



## Shalingboy

Any grants?


----------



## sagar121994

Shalingboy said:


> Any grants or updates?who applied from april.
> @ashish
> @sagar
> @ateeq


Hey mate! Nothing has happened with my application still  . How about you?


----------



## Ateeq

Shalingboy said:


> Any grants or updates?who applied from april.
> @ashish
> @sagar
> @ateeq


I applied in early june. Still received :/ No Grant yet


----------



## Shalingboy

I am also in same situation i applied in last week of may still the status is shown as received.......can any one let me know what does it means like further chances is for approval or it can be someothing also.


----------



## s_q_hasan

Hello All
Anyone applied for family sponsored visa class 600? I have applied 4 weeks back and still got no reply for my wife. any idea how long it might take?


----------



## NehaSharma20

sagar121994 said:


> Perhaps - no one can say with certainty what the real reasons are, for this delay. Though, I've been advised that the yearly quote for skilled migration resets in July and thus they focus more on issuing those visas (subclass 189, 190, etc.) in July and August.
> 
> Either way, keep us posted on any updates.


It's not the same for every type of visa for visas subclass 189 and subclass 190 the Indian are still getting the invitation to *apply for Australia PR*.


----------



## Shalingboy

Thank you sagar for your valuable answer......i just want to know we have completed almost more than 4months now 5th is running so i am worried regarding result........did they confirmed our file or still they need to decide whether we are eligiable or not?


----------



## Mejo

Everyone please check your status, many candidates got grant today..I checked the Google spreadsheet..


----------



## Mejo

Check this guy's https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1aXMskDMdmsoj60XGc9ZOGvejZZUGvZLbknzVq_AA9ms/


----------



## Shalingboy

Any grants?


----------



## Umairuzi

Mejo said:


> Check this guy's https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1aXMskDMdmsoj60XGc9ZOGvejZZUGvZLbknzVq_AA9ms/


Who made this ?


----------



## Mejo

I don't know.... But it's helpful bro


----------



## Shalingboy

Any grants ?


----------



## mrsmorrow28

Received our 309 grant today. Applied April 2018.


----------



## Shalingboy

Congratulations


----------



## Shalingboy

Aman,saideep and sagar any updates?


----------



## Shalingboy

Mejo......any updates regarding your status?


----------



## Mejo

No bro.... waiting for grant


----------



## Shalingboy

@mejo......when did you applied?country from?


----------



## Mejo

I applied on aug 2 from TN, India


----------



## Saideep

Shalingboy said:


> Aman,saideep and sagar any updates?


No bro...i applied on 10th july from india


----------



## Shalingboy

Why it is taking so much of time its been 5months to go now still no updates.


----------



## Ashish3799

No grants yet.. My friend who had received his grant on 2nd October said that after his waiting time was over i.e. 5 months, he had emailed border protection Australia for an update on his application... After that he had received it.. I'm also planning on to contact them soon


----------



## Shalingboy

Thank you so much ashish for this updates plesse keep updating about your status once you get any response from them.


----------



## Shalingboy

@ashish......so when did he got granted after mailing to border protection......??????


----------



## Saideep

Ashish3799 said:


> No grants yet.. My friend who had received his grant on 2nd October said that after his waiting time was over i.e. 5 months, he had emailed border protection Australia for an update on his application... After that he had received it.. I'm also planning on to contact them soon


Hello mate,

How can we contact them?


----------



## Umairuzi

Ashish3799 said:


> No grants yet.. My friend who had received his grant on 2nd October said that after his waiting time was over i.e. 5 months, he had emailed border protection Australia for an update on his application... After that he had received it.. I'm also planning on to contact them soon


Keep us posted if you contact them and the reply you get . I have also waited for 4 months and still no update . I am kinda giving up on it &#128565;&#128565;


----------



## Shalingboy

@umairuzi......from where did you applied?


----------



## Shalingboy

What is your [email protected]?


----------



## Ashish3799

Shalingboy said:


> @ashish......so when did he got granted after mailing to border protection......??????


I don't know exactly but he got it soon... We should only contact them when the estimated processing time is over.


----------



## Ashish3799

Saideep said:


> Ashish3799 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No grants yet.. My friend who had received his grant on 2nd October said that after his waiting time was over i.e. 5 months, he had emailed border protection Australia for an update on his application... After that he had received it.. I'm also planning on to contact them soon
> 
> 
> 
> Hello mate,
> 
> How can we contact them?
Click to expand...

On their website, there must be an e-mail id to contact for queries... We can write to them on it by giving Requisite information.


----------



## Ashish3799

Umairuzi said:


> Ashish3799 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No grants yet.. My friend who had received his grant on 2nd October said that after his waiting time was over i.e. 5 months, he had emailed border protection Australia for an update on his application... After that he had received it.. I'm also planning on to contact them soon
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us posted if you contact them and the reply you get . I have also waited for 4 months and still no update . I am kinda giving up on it &#128565;&#128565;
Click to expand...

No buddy, don't give up... Just have more patience cuz the grants of many visa applications are being delayed due to political situation in Australia. It's only due to the new prime minister that now the process has again been speeded up otherwise they were almost not be processing any applications.
Let's just be hopeful that someone amongst us soon gets a grant so that others can also be hopeful for the same..


----------



## Shalingboy

@ashish.......thank you so much mate for helpful updates surely everyone will get as soon as just bit patience......keep updating everyone regarding status.


----------



## Umairuzi

Shalingboy said:


> @umairuzi......from where did you applied?


Karachi, Pakistan


----------



## Umairuzi

Let's hope for the best . But lets say anyone gets visa . What are the possible carrier opportunities. My friends who got their visa say that getting a good job is very rare . Instead most do irrelevant/petty jobs?

Keep us posted if you contact them and the reply you get . I have also waited for 4 months and still no update . I am kinda giving up on it &#128565;&#128565;[/QUOTE]

No buddy, don't give up... Just have more patience cuz the grants of many visa applications are being delayed due to political situation in Australia. It's only due to the new prime minister that now the process has again been speeded up otherwise they were almost not be processing any applications.
Let's just be hopeful that someone amongst us soon gets a grant so that others can also be hopeful for the same..[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mejo

@Ashish Bro.. from where u got the new about the Australian political issue.


----------



## Mejo

Any grant from india


----------



## Shalingboy

Not yet......hoping for this month


----------



## Kamalsabharwal

Any grant from india?


----------



## Kamalsabharwal

6 months back i applied for visa 476 and since then there is no response. Plz anyone tell me why they are taking too much time in granting my visa.


----------



## Shalingboy

Hello mate......its not about you N number of applicant's from India are waiting for their visa.If you have completed more than 6months then go ahead to consult with border protection regarding your status you will be knowing soon about your visa.


----------



## Kamalsabharwal

@shaling bro...what is the reason for delaying the visas?


----------



## Shalingboy

No one knows what is the specific reason regarding that but soon will get updates keep patience and keep updating.


----------



## Ateeq

Kamalsabharwal said:


> 6 months back i applied for visa 476 and since then there is no response. Plz anyone tell me why they are taking too much time in granting my visa.


Bro You should contact the Australian high commission. You can get details from embassy site. Email them and write that your processing time is over 6 months, You'll surely get a reply and will get the grant soon. Dont forget to share your details with us after you get their reply.


----------



## Shalingboy

@ateeq......what about your status?when did you applied?


----------



## Abdul Rehman

Subsequent entrant subclass 500..
Mera medical b ho gya or kitna time lagy ga visa me


----------



## Kamalsabharwal

Thanks a lot bro @ateea


----------



## vimalsharmara

Any updates?


----------



## Shalingboy

Not yet......waiting for good result in shaa allah


----------



## Shalingboy

Any grants?


----------



## Ashish3799

Mejo said:


> @Ashish Bro.. from where u got the new about the Australian political issue.


My cousin brother told me.. He had recently got his invitation to apply for direct PR to Australia while working here in India. Now he'll be applying for the visa too.


----------



## Hannah404

*Enquiry*

Hey guys, 
So i passed my 6 months mark for my visa application ( subclass 476) yesterday. I was trying to find a way to contact them to ask why there is so much delay. ( it has exceeded the processing time) . Do any of your guys know how to contact them ? I could not find any resource on the website.


----------



## Shalingboy

@ashish.......what about your status?
Did you completed your estimated time?


----------



## sagar121994

Hannah404 said:


> Hey guys,
> So i passed my 6 months mark for my visa application ( subclass 476) yesterday. I was trying to find a way to contact them to ask why there is so much delay. ( it has exceeded the processing time) . Do any of your guys know how to contact them ? I could not find any resource on the website.


Hey Hannah,

It'll be almost 7 months since I applied, by next week. In the meantime, I've made several attempts of contacting them, but they do not provide any meaningful information over the phone. All I get from them is that I should wait to hear back from the CO.


----------



## Shalingboy

@sagar......hello mate when did you mailed them did you get any response from any of them if you get please update us we are on the same track to approach them.


----------



## Hannah404

sagar121994 said:


> Hey Hannah,
> 
> It'll be almost 7 months since I applied, by next week. In the meantime, I've made several attempts of contacting them, but they do not provide any meaningful information over the phone. All I get from them is that I should wait to hear back from the CO.


That is unfortunate ! The fact that it has exceeded the processing time mentioned just does not make sense. How did you contact them if i may ask ? Did you call on the number mentioned on the site or did you get an email ?


----------



## Shalingboy

@Hannah.......hello mate what is the main reason behind this situation like almost indian applicants they exceeded with the process time but still there is no response.....can you let me know what is the step we have to take now?


----------



## Ateeq

sagar121994 said:


> Hey Hannah,
> 
> It'll be almost 7 months since I applied, by next week. In the meantime, I've made several attempts of contacting them, but they do not provide any meaningful information over the phone. All I get from them is that I should wait to hear back from the CO.


Bro, As I can see you are from India, I suggest you visiting Australian High Commission New Delhi in person as soon as possible and inquire about your visa delay. Calling over phone and getting the same reply time over time doesn't make any sense. Don't forget to share your status after visiting them and what they'd tell you.


----------



## Ateeq

Ateeq said:


> Bro, As I can see you are from India, I suggest you visiting Australian High Commission New Delhi in person as soon as possible and inquire about your visa delay. Calling over phone and getting the same reply time over time doesn't make any sense. Don't forget to share your status after visiting them and what they'd tell you.


Australian High Commission
1/50 G, Shantipath, Chanakyapuri
New Delhi 110021

Tel: +91 11 4139 9900
Fax: +91 11 2687 2228

Eml: [email protected]

Best Wishes for you and Good Luck.


----------



## Hannah404

Ateeq said:


> Bro, As I can see you are from India, I suggest you visiting Australian High Commission New Delhi in person as soon as possible and inquire about your visa delay. Calling over phone and getting the same reply time over time doesn't make any sense. Don't forget to share your status after visiting them and what they'd tell you.


I have called them up as well but they do not have any information regarding this visa. Now that makes sense because this visa does not go through the Australian embassy in India. It is directly submitted to the department in Australia. So they would not have any information regarding the status of our applications in my opinion. So i guess we need to try to find a way to contact them all the way in Australia!


----------



## Hannah404

Shalingboy said:


> @Hannah.......hello mate what is the main reason behind this situation like almost indian applicants they exceeded with the process time but still there is no response.....can you let me know what is the step we have to take now?


Hey ! I really do not know! Maybe too many applicants or who knows maybe its something political because of which grants are on hold. I guess the only step is to really try to reach the department in Australia.


----------



## Shalingboy

@hannah......thank you for your valuable information but i just want to confirm that our visa is accepted or still any decision to be taken


----------



## Shalingboy

Because almost we have completed more than 5months so i domt think we can get any negative remark on status....share your opinion


----------



## Hannah404

Shalingboy said:


> @hannah......thank you for your valuable information but i just want to confirm that our visa is accepted or still any decision to be taken


Your most welcome ! Well if all the documents are right I do not think there should be any rejections. Even if its taking so long I hope they grant our visas. I hope we get to hear something soon !


----------



## Shalingboy

In shaa allah.......thank you mate keep updating


----------



## Ateeq

Hannah404 said:


> I have called them up as well but they do not have any information regarding this visa. Now that makes sense because this visa does not go through the Australian embassy in India. It is directly submitted to the department in Australia. So they would not have any information regarding the status of our applications in my opinion. So i guess we need to try to find a way to contact them all the way in Australia!


Bro who told you this visa doesn't go through Australian embassy? You need to send an email to the immigration department. In case of lodgment period over than processing time, they always respond you with a reason and mostly visas are granted within a week. A friend of mine did the same and got visa in a week. Don't rely upon telephone. Email them or visit in person. Anyways its upto you how much you willing to get your grant. Cheers


----------



## Shalingboy

@ateeq.......hello mate what about your status? Have you completed estimated time?


----------



## Ateeq

Shalingboy said:


> @ateeq.......hello mate what about your status? Have you completed estimated time?


No, I am due early next month.


----------



## Shalingboy

Okiee.....i will be completing my 6months on 30thnov......so shall i contact immigration department or i have to wait some more time?


----------



## Hannah404

Ateeq said:


> Bro who told you this visa doesn't go through Australian embassy? You need to send an email to the immigration department. In case of lodgment period over than processing time, they always respond you with a reason and mostly visas are granted within a week. A friend of mine did the same and got visa in a week. Don't rely upon telephone. Email them or visit in person. Anyways its upto you how much you willing to get your grant. Cheers


This is what the agent at the Australian embassy in India told me. Because all the application visas for 476 directly go to the Australian immigration department in Australia. That is what i was informed by them. 
So did your friend contact the Australian immigration department in Australia or the one in India ? It would be great if you could clarify that.
Thanks.


----------



## sagar121994

Hi all,

To clarify, I have contacted the Australian embassy in India and have been told that all migration visa applications (including 476) are dealt by DIBP on-shore (within Australia). Thus, I've contacted the department of home affairs in Australia and shared my application details to get precise information related to my file; however, they said that they're not obliged to share any information at this stage. The only thing they advised me was that my file is being looked at by a case officer, so I should wait until I hear back. 

Later I've managed to track down the processing centre's (based in Adelaide) email and asked a few things about my file. Obviously, they haven't replied and I frankly don't even expect a reply anymore (since it's already been more than a month since I've sent the email)!

I am frankly loosing all hope in the Australian Immigration system considering that a temporary visa, which is only valid for 18 months, takes this long to process. Furthermore, they don't give us any clear indication as to when we can expect a response, which is not very nice!


----------



## Ashish3799

This is the email id at which my friend sent an email via an immigration agent. 
E-mail: [email protected]

He had received the grant on 2nd October. I had also sent the mail on 11th November. And have been waiting since then


----------



## Shalingboy

@ashish....mmhave you received any updates after you mailed them?


----------



## Shalingboy

@sagar.......now what is the hope?we should wait or leave?


----------



## Abhishek1208

I had filed my Australia 476 visa application on 5 the June and my status is still just 'Recieved' . I did attach all required documents but I did not get any health insurance till now . Do we need to attach health insurance along with the application . What about you all ?


----------



## Hannah404

Ashish3799 said:


> This is the email id at which my friend sent an email via an immigration agent.
> E-mail: [email protected]
> 
> He had received the grant on 2nd October. I had also sent the mail on 11th November. And have been waiting since then


Thanks for the information. Where did you manage to get this email ID from ? I will try to E-mail them. I hope they respond !


----------



## Hannah404

sagar121994 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> To clarify, I have contacted the Australian embassy in India and have been told that all migration visa applications (including 476) are dealt by DIBP on-shore (within Australia). Thus, I've contacted the department of home affairs in Australia and shared my application details to get precise information related to my file; however, they said that they're not obliged to share any information at this stage. The only thing they advised me was that my file is being looked at by a case officer, so I should wait until I hear back.
> 
> Later I've managed to track down the processing centre's (based in Adelaide) email and asked a few things about my file. Obviously, they haven't replied and I frankly don't even expect a reply anymore (since it's already been more than a month since I've sent the email)!
> 
> I am frankly loosing all hope in the Australian Immigration system considering that a temporary visa, which is only valid for 18 months, takes this long to process. Furthermore, they don't give us any clear indication as to when we can expect a response, which is not very nice!


I guess it comes down to the fact that they are not going to provide a clear cut response to the status of the application of ours visas !

I am also quite shocked as to why this visa is taking so long to process even though it is just a temporary one ! 
May I ask how you contacted them in Australia for your query ? I want to give it a shot even though I am not expecting a very informative reply if i get one at all !


----------



## Shalingboy

Keep updating guys after you get response from immigration officer.


----------



## sagar121994

Hannah404 said:


> I guess it comes down to the fact that they are not going to provide a clear cut response to the status of the application of ours visas !
> 
> I am also quite shocked as to why this visa is taking so long to process even though it is just a temporary one !
> May I ask how you contacted them in Australia for your query ? I want to give it a shot even though I am not expecting a very informative reply if i get one at all !


I used the same email address provided above to contact them. When I called them last week, they said the email I've sent has been linked to my file, but it wouldn't make any difference in the processing timescale. I suppose you could try your luck as well and let us know if it works!

With regards to contacting them over the phone, use this number: +612 6196 0196


----------



## Shalingboy

@sagar......hello mate what is the main reason behind this like only from india they are not granting visas apart from it everyone is getting before estimated time.


----------



## sagar121994

Shalingboy said:


> @sagar......hello mate what is the main reason behind this like only from india they are not granting visas apart from it everyone is getting before estimated time.


They're not giving any reason for the delay however, when I insisted, they told me applications are NOT being processed on a first come, first served basis; they are taking individual circumstances into consideration while processing the applications. This leads me to believe that applications from a few countries including India, Pakistan, etc. are being delayed on purpose due to the political scenario or otherwise...

Regardless, it's taking a huge mental toll on applicants imo.


----------



## Shalingboy

@sagar......so our application is approved or still they need to decide to grant visa?


----------



## sagar121994

Shalingboy said:


> @sagar......so our application is approved or still they need to decide to grant visa?


No clue mate!


----------



## Shalingboy

Well i have completed my 6months.....shall i mail them on same email id which is given above or i need to wait for more time?


----------



## sagar121994

Shalingboy said:


> Well i have completed my 6months.....shall i mail them on same email id which is given above or i need to wait for more time?


You could give it a shot man, you might get lucky!! Keep us posted either way.


----------



## Hannah404

sagar121994 said:


> I used the same email address provided above to contact them. When I called them last week, they said the email I've sent has been linked to my file, but it wouldn't make any difference in the processing timescale. I suppose you could try your luck as well and let us know if it works!
> 
> With regards to contacting them over the phone, use this number: +612 6196 0196


Thank you very much for the information ! I will surely update you guys here if get any feedback from them.


----------



## Shalingboy

Thank you mate for valuable info surely will update everything whatever info we get from officer.


----------



## Abhishek1208

I had filed my Australia 476 visa application on 5 the June and my status is still just 'Recieved' . I did attach all required documents but I did not get any health insurance till now . Do we need to attach health insurance along with the application . What about you all ?


----------



## Shalingboy

Where are you from abhishek?


----------



## Shalingboy

Hello everyone......just now i spoked to one of my close friend who is living in australia sydney i told regarding my process updates he said that people who are applying for sydney and Melbourne are hardly getting visas.The reason behind this immigrants from Australia they applied bill long back why melbourne or sydney why not others.Recently the bill passed so may be this is the main reason for delaying visas.


----------



## Abhishek1208

I am from India .I filed my Visa in the start of June this year . I am completing my 6 months this December . I submitted all documents but did not submit health insurance . Do we need to get health insurance while we file Visa or after we get visa ?


----------



## Shalingboy

@abhishek......any updates regarding your status?


----------



## Hannah404

Hey guys, 
Just wanted to give a quick update. I sent an e-mail to the immigration department on Saturday and I got a reply on Monday. They requested for a document and they finally changed the status from received to further assessment.I think that means that they did not review my application till they saw my e-mail. I guess because my application exceeded the processing time they felt obliged to go over it.I hope that they wont take much time now to make a decision !


----------



## Shalingboy

Hello hannah......congrats!thats great keep updating us about your result we are trying the same thing hope for the best.


----------



## Shalingboy

@Hannah.....which documents they asked you?


----------



## Hannah404

Shalingboy said:


> Hello hannah......congrats!thats great keep updating us about your result we are trying the same thing hope for the best.


I surely will and thank you


----------



## Hannah404

Shalingboy said:


> @Hannah.....which documents they asked you?


I was born in KSA so they wanted my resident permit .


----------



## Shalingboy

Okie.....from where did you applied india or ksa?


----------



## Hannah404

Shalingboy said:


> Okie.....from where did you applied india or ksa?


I applied from India.


----------



## Shalingboy

Thats great.......did you mailed them on the above email address which is provided?
Where in india i applied from hyd


----------



## Hannah404

Shalingboy said:


> Thats great.......did you mailed them on the above email address which is provided?
> Where in india i applied from hyd


Yes the one provided above. I applied from Delhi.


----------



## Shalingboy

Okie....thank you so much for your valuable response please update us about your further notifications.......


----------



## sagar121994

Hannah404 said:


> Hey guys,
> Just wanted to give a quick update. I sent an e-mail to the immigration department on Saturday and I got a reply on Monday. They requested for a document and they finally changed the status from received to further assessment.I think that means that they did not review my application till they saw my e-mail. I guess because my application exceeded the processing time they felt obliged to go over it.I hope that they wont take much time now to make a decision !


Good to know that they've actually replied to you so quickly.

Coincidently, I was also contacted on Monday and asked for extra information. I have managed to get hold of the required documents today, from relevant authorities and then submitted them straight away. My application status has also changed to further assessment now. Let's hope they don't take too long to get back with a decision.


----------



## Shalingboy

Congrats sagar......what documents they asked you to submit?


----------



## Abhishek1208

I am completing my 6 months in the month of December and my status is still 'RECIEVED' . I did not submit health insurance yet , do we need to submit health insurance while we file the Visa ? I would be highly thankful if anyone could tell me that .


----------



## rit02

Hi guys , when I checked visa processing time in home affairs site ,it was updated as 5 to 6 months .. And I tried to check the latest process time in November month , but could not able to see. It's new website , am not sure where process time would be put on?
Anyone knows the URL ?? 
Is it still 5(75% of applications) to 6 months (90% of applications)? 
Or any changes updated in November?


----------



## Ateeq

sagar121994 said:


> Good to know that they've actually replied to you so quickly.
> 
> Coincidently, I was also contacted on Monday and asked for extra information. I have managed to get hold of the required documents today, from relevant authorities and then submitted them straight away. My application status has also changed to further assessment now. Let's hope they don't take too long to get back with a decision.


Well Congrats to you guys.You'll surely get your grant within a week or so. Keep us updated. Cheers


----------



## Shalingboy

Hello mate.......there are no changes as per November schedule


----------



## Shalingboy

@ateeq......hello bro what about yours.....did you mail them?


----------



## Shalingboy

@sagar.....any updates regarding your mail?


----------



## sagar121994

Shalingboy said:


> @sagar.....any updates regarding your mail?


No update at the moment mate; I'll let you know once I hear from them! Please keep updating us on your status as well. (Y)


----------



## Shalingboy

@sagar......sure ill update you once i received updates.


----------



## Sathishkumar palanisamy

*Visa processing time 476*

Any updates guyzzz


----------



## Ateeq

Shalingboy said:


> @ateeq......hello bro what about yours.....did you mail them?


No Bro, my processing time isn't over yet. Have you mailed them? If you did, Got any reply??


----------



## Shalingboy

Yes! i mailed them day before yesterday still no updates......i will update once i get any reply


----------



## Muzamil

Hii bro this is Mohammed Muzamil ahmed khan from Hyderabad,india.i had also applied for subclass 476 visa on 10 June 2018.no updates yet.what are the documents you guys submitted while filing subclass 476 [email protected]@shalling [email protected]


----------



## Shalingboy

@muzammil......from which university you had engineering?


----------



## Divakarmaruthachalam

Hi guys,I also apply for 476 visa from coimbatore Tamilnadu. Still there is no improvement in my visa process, so I sent a mail yesterday regrading this time delay. Let us keep updating yourself


----------



## Johnpeter

Divakarmaruthachalam said:


> Hi guys,I also apply for 476 visa from coimbatore Tamilnadu. Still there is no improvement in my visa process, so I sent a mail yesterday regrading this time delay. Let us keep updating yourself


when did you applied bro...


----------



## Divakarmaruthachalam

Johnpeter said:


> when did you applied bro...


On May 29th


----------



## Divakarmaruthachalam

Shalingboy said:


> Yes! i mailed them day before yesterday still no updates......i will update once i get any reply


Bro you got any replay?


----------



## Shalingboy

Not yet still waiting


----------



## Muzamil

From JNTUH [email protected] boy.


----------



## Johnpeter

Divakarmaruthachalam said:


> Johnpeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> when did you applied bro...
> 
> 
> 
> On May 29th
Click to expand...

Me applied on June 22nd


----------



## Muzamil

Bro I had b.tech degree from [email protected]


----------



## Shalingboy

@muzammil......is it listed in given institutions?


----------



## Muzamil

How to check that whether it is listed or [email protected]


----------



## Divakarmaruthachalam

Shalingboy said:


> Not yet still waiting


Bro any replay about your mail.when did you apply and where?


----------



## Venkat Kumar

*When will we get the visa?*

Hi guys. I applied for 476 Visa and I got the acknowledgement on June 16th. 6months completed by today. I applied from Coimbatore of Tamilnadu. Anybody near me got visa recently?


----------



## Muzamil

Any updates


----------



## Badhusha

Hannah404 said:


> Shalingboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats great.......did you mailed them on the above email address which is provided?
> Where in india i applied from hyd
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the one provided above. I applied from
> Delhi.
Click to expand...

Will you pls send the mail which you sended . [email protected]


----------



## Badhusha

Shalingboy said:


> Okie....thank you so much for your valuable response please update us about your further notifications.......


will you please give me your mail id.


----------



## Divakarmaruthachalam

Anybody got visa guys or any mail updates


----------



## Radhey walia

Any information regarding 476 visa?


----------



## Umairuzi

Anyone has any update ? Any recent visa grants!


----------



## farhan.spark

sagar121994 said:


> Good to know that they've actually replied to you so quickly.
> 
> Coincidently, I was also contacted on Monday and asked for extra information. I have managed to get hold of the required documents today, from relevant authorities and then submitted them straight away. My application status has also changed to further assessment now. Let's hope they don't take too long to get back with a decision.


Hi sagar, anu update on your visa?


----------



## farhan.spark

Guys any updates? Did anyone who contacted the department got the visa?


----------



## buff94

Guys, I've applied for 476 VISA in mid October. Well, tbh going through the discussion I've lost my hope of getting it in March! I've seen this excel sheet where it seems that some people applied in Sep got their VISA in December while some applied in June/May/April are still waiting. I hope we all get it soon!


----------



## maxtang_123

Happy New Year guys, I submitted my application in July and all required documents have been uploaded, and I am still waiting for my visa to be granted. the status is still showing "recieved"


----------



## Divakarmaruthachalam

Any changes in visa status guys or any mail updates


----------



## Hannah404

Hey guys, Just wanted to update you guys here. I got my grant today . So don't give up ! Just make sure you have all the documents. Good luck guys !!


----------



## Johnpeter

Hannah404 said:


> Hey guys, Just wanted to update you guys here. I got my grant today . So don't give up ! Just make sure you have all the documents. Good luck guys !!


 Congratulations brother


----------



## Manpreetsinghghai

Give me email address for contact with ambessy regarding 476 visa


----------



## Sarath07

Hannah, From where did you complete your graduation?


----------



## Sarath07

From where did you compelte your graduation?


----------



## buff94

Hannah404 said:


> Hey guys, Just wanted to update you guys here. I got my grant today . So don't give up ! Just make sure you have all the documents. Good luck guys !!


H Hannah, congratulations! Which country are you from?


----------



## Muzamil

How many months it [email protected]


----------



## Hannah404

Sarath07 said:


> From where did you compelte your graduation?


From Malaysia .


----------



## Hannah404

Thank you ! I am from India.


----------



## Hannah404

Took about 7 and a half months.


----------



## Muzamil

You have done it by yourself or else you have gone through any of the agents???hannah


----------



## Hannah404

[email protected] This is the one.


----------



## Hannah404

Muzamil said:


> You have done it by yourself or else you have gone through any of the agents???hannah


I did it by myself .


----------



## maxtang_123

Hannah404 said:


> Hey guys, Just wanted to update you guys here. I got my grant today . So don't give up ! Just make sure you have all the documents. Good luck guys !!


Congratulations to you! I have lodged all documents for 6 months already, I am looking forward to grant this visa!


----------



## Muzamil

What documents you have submitted before filing visa @hannah


----------



## Divakarmaruthachalam

Anybody got replay mail


----------



## harismohal

*inserted my data in sheet 476*

I have inserted my information in the sheet 476 regarding no grant, anyone with some information regarding the grant of visa,please update.


----------



## Muzamil

When did you [email protected]


----------



## Jaga

Hello guys im Jagadeesan frm Coimbatore india i m also applied fr 476 visa in july 25 th 2018 almost 6 mnths completed still my status is received.. any updates tell me..


----------



## Divakarmaruthachalam

Jaga said:


> Hello guys im Jagadeesan frm Coimbatore india i m also applied fr 476 visa in july 25 th 2018 almost 6 mnths completed still my status is received.. any updates tell me..


I'am also from Coimbatore bro,which agent you apply


----------



## Logesh

Hi Guys... I too applied for 476 grant in the beginning of June and no updates yet... IMMI account reflects received status for the past 6months... Anyone facing the same situation or had already received grant recently please assist...


----------



## Divakarmaruthachalam

They asked an enquiry about the police clearence with the reciept on 28th jan and submitted on that day itself in immi account.can I know when will they grant my visa.And I have also mailed to Australia embassy on dec6th 2018 regarding the time delay of 476 visa.can I know when they will reply for that mail.


----------



## rit02

They might revisit your file within a week or may be within 28 days ..
depends on CO.



Divakarmaruthachalam said:


> They asked an enquiry about the police clearence with the reciept on 28th jan and submitted on that day itself in immi account.can I know when will they grant my visa.And I have also mailed to Australia embassy on dec6th 2018 regarding the time delay of 476 visa.can I know when they will reply for that mail.


----------



## Divakarmaruthachalam

rit02 said:


> They might revisit your file within a week or may be within 28 days ..
> depends on CO.


But i didn't got any reply mail bro.i mailed to Australian embassy on dec7th still now there is no response


----------



## rit02

Divakarmaruthachalam said:


> rit02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They might revisit your file within a week or may be within 28 days ..
> depends on CO.
> 
> 
> 
> But i didn't got any reply mail bro.i mailed to Australian embassy on dec7th still now there is no response
Click to expand...

They have taken your application ,enquired now. This is good.

I am not sure if they are responding to emails on time..if they are general queries,such delay in processing time etc.


----------



## rit02

Hi guys, 
any updates?
Are they picking up the file randomly ?
So how do we know how long we have to wait?


----------



## Venkat Kumar

Im also from Coimbatore. Contact me 9123578818



Divakarmaruthachalam said:


> Jaga said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys im Jagadeesan frm Coimbatore india i m also applied fr 476 visa in july 25 th 2018 almost 6 mnths completed still my status is received.. any updates tell me..
> 
> 
> 
> I'am also from Coimbatore bro,which agent you apply
Click to expand...


----------



## Venkat Kumar

*Will visa be granted ?*

Hi guys. I have applied and received my acknowledgement on June 16th. I am waiting for 8months. Will the visa come ? I applied through one agency in Coimbatore. Cbe guys can contact me to discuss about this. 9123578818


----------



## Prince_123

Have you got the visa?


----------



## Prince_123

Anybody got response from immigration department?


----------



## Jithujithu

Hii there !?? Wr. R u frm


----------



## Prince_123

From Tamil Nadu


----------



## Logesh

I'm too from coimbatore, Tamilnadu... Did someone check the visa processing time it had again been increased to the duration 7 to 8months... Had anyone been granted visa around you or had you heard of grant for 476 visa recently... When will it be granted for us... I'm waiting for more than 7months... Anyone in similar situation?


----------



## JandE

Logesh said:


> I'm too from coimbatore, Tamilnadu... Did someone check the visa processing time it had again been increased to the duration 7 to 8months... Had anyone been granted visa around you or had you heard of grant for 476 visa recently... When will it be granted for us... I'm waiting for more than 7months... Anyone in similar situation?


For all the Subclass 476 Visas processed in January 2019:

75% were processed in under 7 months
15% took 7 to 8 months
10% took over 8 months.


----------



## Logesh

Thanks for the response JandE.. But I applied for the visa in the month of June 2018, still the status i can see in IMMI account is "Received".. When can I expect Visa to be granted...


----------



## JandE

Logesh said:


> Thanks for the response JandE.. But I applied for the visa in the month of June 2018, still the status i can see in IMMI account is "Received".. When can I expect Visa to be granted...


You are in the 25% that are taking over 7 months so far.

There is no way to actually be sure of how long these things take.


----------



## Logesh

So Is there any chances of application getting rejected at this stage


----------



## Saideep

Is anyone here who applied (INDIA) in July and still waiting for the grant.


----------



## Mr.Faisal

Wow! The home affairs have been increasing the processing time for visa subclass 476 day by day. Does anybody have any idea if they will come to the normal routine for visa granting.


----------



## JandE

Mr.Faisal said:


> Wow! The home affairs have been increasing the processing time for visa subclass 476 day by day. Does anybody have any idea if they will come to the normal routine for visa granting.


Change in official processing times for 476 visa:

75% of September 2018 processing took under 5 months, 10% took over 6 months.
75% of January 2019 processing took under 7 months, 10% took over 8 months.
75% of February 2019 processing took under 7 months, 10% took over 9 months.

Some actual recent grant times: (all in the under 75% group, but it seems a small number of applications, might have pushed that 75% out to the 7 month figure..)
476 Grant Date 
24-Jan-2019	Philippines took 3 Months, 21 Days
30-Jan-2019	Malaysia took 3 Months, 20 Days
04-Feb-2019	?? took *7 Months, 0 Days*
18-Feb-2019	pakistan took 4 Months, 21 Days
22-Feb-2019	Turkey took 3 Months, 16 Days
13-Mar-2019	Singapore took 3 Months, 17 Days
15-Mar-2019	UK took 3 Months, 16 Days

Official figures show 75% under 7 months, (_at least one did hit 7 months_) but many actually being under 4 months.

March appears to be a few days faster than February... from those examples.

From: 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1aXMskDMdmsoj60XGc9ZOGvejZZUGvZLbknzVq_AA9ms/edit?usp=sharing

These were the September 2018 times, for comparison, showing 75% under 5 months, but many actually being under 4 months.

2 Months, 28 Days
2 Months, 30 Days
3 Months, 15 Days
3 Months, 1 Days
3 Months, 0 Days
3 Months, 20 Days
3 Months, 11 Days
4 Months, 2 Days


----------



## Logesh

JandE said:


> Mr.Faisal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! The home affairs have been increasing the processing time for visa subclass 476 day by day. Does anybody have any idea if they will come to the normal routine for visa granting.
> 
> 
> 
> Change in official processing times for 476 visa:
> 
> 75% of September 2018 processing took under 5 months, 10% took over 6 months.
> 75% of January 2019 processing took under 7 months, 10% took over 8 months.
> 75% of February 2019 processing took under 7 months, 10% took over 9 months.
> 
> Some actual recent grant times: (all in the under 75% group, but it seems a small number of applications, might have pushed that 75% out to the 7 month figure..)
> 476 Grant Date
> 24-Jan-2019	Philippines took 3 Months, 21 Days
> 30-Jan-2019	Malaysia took 3 Months, 20 Days
> 04-Feb-2019	?? took *7 Months, 0 Days*
> 18-Feb-2019	pakistan took 4 Months, 21 Days
> 22-Feb-2019	Turkey took 3 Months, 16 Days
> 13-Mar-2019	Singapore took 3 Months, 17 Days
> 15-Mar-2019	UK took 3 Months, 16 Days
> 
> Official figures show 75% under 7 months, (_at least one did hit 7 months_) but many actually being under 4 months.
> 
> March appears to be a few days faster than February... from those examples.
> 
> From:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1aXMskDMdmsoj60XGc9ZOGvejZZUGvZLbknzVq_AA9ms/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> These were the September 2018 times, for comparison, showing 75% under 5 months, but many actually being under 4 months.
> 
> 2 Months, 28 Days
> 2 Months, 30 Days
> 3 Months, 15 Days
> 3 Months, 1 Days
> 3 Months, 0 Days
> 3 Months, 20 Days
> 3 Months, 11 Days
> 4 Months, 2 Days
Click to expand...

But many of us had applied in the month of may and june 2018 but still we haven't received the grant... The only thing IMMI account reflects is "Received"


----------



## JandE

Logesh said:


> But many of us had applied in the month of may and june 2018 but still we haven't received the grant... The only thing IMMI account reflects is "Received"


For some reason, those in that situation are definitely in the 10% taking over 9 months.

Have you had an immigration agent check over your application, and/or ensured everything was included?

When it looks like a lot are done in 3 or 4 months, it would be worth checking, or chasing up on something.


----------



## Logesh

JandE said:


> Logesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> But many of us had applied in the month of may and june 2018 but still we haven't received the grant... The only thing IMMI account reflects is "Received"
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, those in that situation are definitely in the 10% taking over 9 months.
> 
> Have you had an immigration agent check over your application, and/or ensured everything was included?
> 
> When it looks like a lot are done in 3 or 4 months, it would be worth checking, or chasing up on something.
Click to expand...

In IMMI account, The status of my application was updated as "Received" in the month of June 2018.. Still the last updated date remains the same and there is no change in the last update... They also haven't requested me any additional docs.. I'm bit confused whether they have touched my application or it is lying somewhere else...


----------



## rit02

New processing time is 9 months..
What would be done in cases, ppl who applied during June 2018 or earlier months of 2018, has crossed these 9 months time frame ?

Is there a chance of this time frame might increase to 10 months , probably upcoming months?


----------



## JandE

rit02 said:


> New processing time is 9 months..
> What would be done in cases, ppl who applied during June 2018 or earlier months of 2018, has crossed these 9 months time frame ?
> 
> Is there a chance of this time frame might increase to 10 months , probably upcoming months?


Times are changing all the time, often based on the numbers of applications received. The more applications, the longer it might take, on average.

The times you see are the actual times for the previous months.

I've seen some visa processing times go from 75% in 9 months to 75% in 18 months.

But they can also go down again.


----------



## Ky14353

Any recent grants from India ???


----------



## Ashokgunner

I applied on may 7th 2018. Still the account says received. And my processing time is over 9 months. And I applied from Coimbatore, India. Visa will come r not ?


----------



## Ashish3799

hello SAGAR,
my situation is also same as yours. i had also lodged my application on 28th April,2018 and now it has been over a year and the status on my Immi account is still the same i.e. RECEIVED. 
i too haven't been contacted by the Australian Authorities in any way. 
do let me know whenever you get any update regarding the same


----------



## Mr.Faisal

Does anyone know how can we chase an application? Any email address or phone no?


----------



## sangameswaran

No chance to get your grant, because they will need third party authority by backdoor process only you will get. Contact : 087547 77075 (Vymigrate-mcet college) hellen madam. She will you give you proper information about that visa.


----------



## Mr.Faisal

How long does the home affair dept takes to make a decision on your application after receiving the additional documents?
I mean from initial assessment to the final decision. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sheldonpk

Mr.Faisal said:


> How long does the home affair dept takes to make a decision on your application after receiving the additional documents?
> I mean from initial assessment to the final decision.
> Thanks in advance.


The current processing time for 476 visa are

75% of applications: 8 months
90% of applications: 11 months

This information is from the immigration website and was updated on 01/07/2019


----------



## Mr.Faisal

I mean from the time when they ask for the additional documents, like police clearance certificate and polio certificate not from the application lodgement date.


----------



## Sheldonpk

Mr.Faisal said:


> I mean from the time when they ask for the additional documents, like police clearance certificate and polio certificate not from the application lodgement date.


There are various factors involved as some countries police clearance could take months to verify from the agencies.

So there is no exact timeframe.


----------



## Mr.Faisal

Is there anybody who have got recently grant for 476....i mean in July 2019?


----------



## Mr.Faisal

Worse news!!!!
The new processing time for 476 visa are

75% of applications: 12 months
90% of applications: 13 months

This information is from the immigration website and was updated on 01/07/2019


----------



## Mr.Faisal

Does the home affair department change your application status from "initial assessment" to "further assessment" for subclass 476 or they just directly take desision?


----------



## Ashish3799

I had applied my visa on 28th April 2018 and 2 days back I got a mail from the home department for submitting fresh PCC and medical examination. my PCC had expired. I've been given 28 days to reply, the status had changed to initial assessment after 15 months from received.
I hope after submitting, thee Visa is granted soon.

Anyone knows if it is granted, then how much time will I get to go to Australia??


----------



## Saideep

Hello guys,

Finally after 13 months ( applied on 10th july 2018) I got a reply from immigration that my PCC and Medicals are expired so i have to resubmit it in 28 days . After that I don't know how much time they will take but atleast they opened my file.


----------



## Saideep

Ashish3799 said:


> I had applied my visa on 28th April 2018 and 2 days back I got a mail from the home department for submitting fresh PCC and medical examination. my PCC had expired. I've been given 28 days to reply, the status had changed to initial assessment after 15 months from received.
> I hope after submitting, thee Visa is granted soon.
> 
> Hi ashish ... Have you submitted pcc and Medicals? Did u get any response from immigration? Your case and my case are almost same but you applied on April .


----------



## Saideep

Ashish have to submitted the requested documents? And what's the status?


----------



## Ashish3799

Saideep said:


> Ashish have to submitted the requested documents? And what's the status?


I had submitted my documents on around 24th August i.e. within 28 days after I got the mail. But till now there's been no info about my status. It's written further assessment only. My cousin Told that there's gonna be some changes in the policy from Australian Government in November. I'm expecting perhaps I'll get some Information then.


----------



## Ashish3799

Hey Guys ..
Finally the wait is over.
I have just received my Grant for the visa. Last date to enter Australia is 22 August 2020.
But I don't think that I'll be leaving soon for Australia because all my friends who are there, they're mostly doing odd jobs


----------



## JandE

Ashish3799 said:


> Hey Guys ..
> Finally the wait is over.
> I have just received my Grant for the visa. Last date to enter Australia is 22 August 2020.
> But I don't think that I'll be leaving soon for Australia because all my friends who are there, they're mostly doing odd jobs


Coming to Australia for many, is for the way of life. Not always for working, unless you have the best skills, language ability and contacts or luck, for finding the right work.


----------



## Ashish3799

Actually the reason why I'm sceptical about coming to Australia is that I'm not having experience in my graduation subject which is civil engineering, rather I have expertise in teaching ( MATHS ) and technical experience in telecommunications ( cable network ). And as per what most of the people say that you should have relevant work experience ., I'm a bit low in that.. 
Anyways I might be going but perhaps next year with se backup option back here just in case nothing better works out there.


----------



## Saideep

Ashish3799 said:


> Hey Guys ..
> Finally the wait is over.
> I have just received my Grant for the visa. Last date to enter Australia is 22 August 2020.
> But I don't think that I'll be leaving soon for Australia because all my friends who are there, they're mostly doing odd jobs


Congratulations ashish...i hope mine will get in this or next month.


----------



## rpoudel1

Saideep said:


> Congratulations ashish...i hope mine will get in this or next month.


Finally got my grant too after 9 months. It is easy to apply but the waiting is super long. GoodLuck guys.


----------



## Saideep

rpoudel1 said:


> Saideep said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations ashish...i hope mine will get in this or next month.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my grant too after 9 months. It is easy to apply but the waiting is super long. GoodLuck guys.
Click to expand...

Congratulations..!

can you share your details here which can help us? Your country? When u applied and did CO asked you any info?


----------



## Saideep

Hi guys finally i received my grant today...🤘


----------



## Esen

Hi, how long it takes these days? I have applied more than three months ago, nothing happened since... Weird things is, it says 15-17 months process time but the period you have after graduation is 24 months already.


----------



## Waled

I lodged my application for 476 visa on October-2018. The processing time kept on increasing from 3-5 months up to 15-17 months. Today, i passed 16 months and half and there is no reply. Status is "Received" up to now.

Is there anyone who have the same issue as me or i am the only one over here ? What if i passed the the processing duration without reply? Is there any way we can contact them directly?

I applied by myself using their Immi Account portal?

Looking forward to hearing from you guys>>>>>

Best Regards,
Waled


----------



## yashcfc

I can't seem to find the place to ask this question so here i am.

For visa 476, it is specified that "have completed an engineering degree at a specified educational institution in the past 2 years" . My question is, Is the completion of 2 years counted from the date of completion of program or the date of graduation?


----------



## NoNotOne

Hello Everyone.
First time poster here. I was just wondering if anyone has received any grants or CO contact since COVID-19 started. What are your thoughts on how this may affect pending applications?


----------



## cakirahm

Hello everyone,
I’d like to say that I applied for the 476 visa 2019 February. So It’s been about 16 months and no answer yet. If you have just applied for, forget it at least 1 year(probably much more) and move on 🙂
All the best


----------



## NoNotOne

*Processing time Changed*

The processing time on home affairs has now changed to reflect no minimum or maximum processing times. It now states 'Unavailable due to low volume of applications.'
Hopefully they'll start to clear their backlog now.


----------



## NoNotOne

yashcfc said:


> I can't seem to find the place to ask this question so here i am.
> 
> For visa 476, it is specified that "have completed an engineering degree at a specified educational institution in the past 2 years" . My question is, Is the completion of 2 years counted from the date of completion of program or the date of graduation?


It's 2 years from date of completion


----------

